# Another Cinderella Story



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone else here really love dancing movies? I love them all ever since I saw Save the Last Dance! anyway, I've really wanted to see the Selena Gomez movie Another Cinderella Story, but I haven't wanted to go out and buy the DVD right now, so luckily it's coming on the abc family channel on sunday!! Anyone else thinking of watching it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Another Cinderella Story Official Trailer [HQ]


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 15, 2009)

yes ! i been wanting to watch this movie, even though i am 21 lol idc. What time are they gonna show it?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_yes ! i been wanting to watch this movie, even though i am 21 lol idc. What time are they gonna show it?_

 
Hey, I am older than you and I want to watch it! It's so not just limited to a teen thing... I love dancing movies like I said, and ever since seeing the trailer I've thought Selena Gomez is pretty adorable. I've never seen her show though. Also... that guy playing the "prince" musician star is very cute.

It's going to be on the ABC Family channel at 8:00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm excited, it'll be such a nice change from the doom and gloom weather and economy and blah blah blah.


----------

